# Favorite jig and trailor



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

what is your favorite jig and pig


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't use actual pork trailers. 

But my favorite are Bitsy Bugs. all colors but this year Bluegill seems to be doing good. With a Zoom Green Pumpkin Swimming Chunk.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i tend to favor the booyah baby boo jig in 3-d green pumpkin.i like the strike king rage tail chunk.i also like netbaits' paca chunk jr.green pumpkin on my trailer as well.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

tru tungten jig with a rage chunk


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Boo-yah baby boo jig in 3D green pumpkin with Yum craw papi in green pumpkin.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

hand made jig a friend makes for me and a super pork trailer in cold water or a zoom trailer in warm water.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a good friend who hand pours/paints. A 1/4oz is a good all around weight to start with. Fish the "conditions" to determine desired weight. I make my own skirts for my jigs and I always try to include a rattle in ther equation somewhere. For trailers it really depends on the mood of the bass. I got out of using Pork a long time ago. Warrior Baits Caiden Craw or 3" Reapers work well. I'll also experiment with other hand poured soft plastics as well. In "fishing the conditions" color choice is variable.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone even use a Pork trailer anymore?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Does anyone even use a Pork trailer anymore?


I do... Good 'ole Uncle Josh #11 and the Phantom Craw are giant bass slayers. And best of all, they're more economical than soft plastics because they can be used over and over until they're lost in a snag. The soft fleshy texture tricks the bass into holding on to them longer. And any scent spray applied to the pork is retained longer than soft plastics.

Nothin' beats a 1/4oz. to 3/8oz. black jig with black pork frog. Well maybe a black and blue jig with a black and blue pork frog. Or maybe a green pumkin jig with a black and green pork frog. Or maybe... This could go on forever, so I'll stop now.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe you guys could give me some advice. Before this year I never fished with a jig, but this year I wanted to branch out so I have been trying a lot of new things and it's working out great, except for the jigs. Only one LM caught this year on a jig. Typically each trip out I try to pitch one for at least 45 minutes. Mostly been using a 3/8 oz jig, typically in black/blue or Dark Brown/Light Brown each with a crawfish type of trailer. I'm getting fairly good at pitching them, I throw em everywhere - against the bank, into rocks, into grass, into timber, etc. I think I'm working it right, I pitch it in, let it sink then slow pop it up a little while I reel in 12" of line then let it drop again and sit for five to ten seconds. 

Does it sound like I'm doing something wrong in how I'm working it, I would think I would have hooked up more than once by now. For what it's worth I typically fish Griggs in the early am and Hoover in the evenings.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bitsy bug with super chunk jr.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I like to use the bullet bass jig I make myself. Comes thru the weeds and wood really well. Color and size is up to the conditions you face. Trailer wise, I still like pork.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

cmalinowski said:


> Does it sound like I'm doing something wrong in how I'm working it, I would think I would have hooked up more than once by now.


Variation is the key. Keep changing the presentation until the bass tell you what they want. I'm more of a "dragger" than a "hopper". 99% of the time I'm dragging a jig/craw through rocks or "yo-yoing" it through limbs. When pitching to wood, most of the time the fish hit it on the fall and it may be hard to detect. This will come with experience. If you stick with it, I'll bet your biggest fish will come on the jig.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Smallie - I'll keep mixing it up and it sounds like sooner or later I'll start connecting. Do you ever run a jig deep when the weather is warm like this?


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

cmalinowski said:


> Do you ever run a jig deep when the weather is warm like this?


I'm a river/stream guy so I don't see a lot of deep water,but I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I actually hit Griggs this morning and picked up a 12" and a 14" LM on a jig, so I'm heading in the write direction.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I do... Good 'ole Uncle Josh #11 and the Phantom Craw are giant bass slayers. And best of all, they're more economical than soft plastics because they can be used over and over until they're lost in a snag. The soft fleshy texture tricks the bass into holding on to them longer. And any scent spray applied to the pork is retained longer than soft plastics.
> 
> Nothin' beats a 1/4oz. to 3/8oz. black jig with black pork frog. Well maybe a black and blue jig with a black and blue pork frog. Or maybe a green pumkin jig with a black and green pork frog. Or maybe... This could go on forever, so I'll stop now.


Who says there more economical. When my molds come in trailers will be super cheap and I can make my own colors. 

Not to many people still even sell those pork trailers. 

I understand the texture and scent previde alot of detail. We shall see I haven't seen any in a green color that I like. 



Yes you are right on about the jigs and matchups. I try my best to match them up. 

Only one time I used a White Jig with a Black Chunk. Caught the smallest little dink I have ever seen. Yet was still funny to catch something on that.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I tend to throw into the rocks and up into thick cover so I like to use the Bitsy Flip....been good to me so far....there Dark green and black are my fav's.....trailer??? ahhhh not to set on one yet and I am going to start trying to throw some Porks....JignPig kinda has me thinking its the right thing to do! lol


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

watch yer line. some days, i'll catch a limit and not feel a single bite. Takes a lot of concentration. Remember too, Griggs eats jigs. Those deep cracks are full of mine. Keep tryin


----------

